# 1941 SB 9A rebuild



## snwcmpr (Jun 14, 2012)

I introduced myself a few weeks ago.
But, here I will say I have a 1941 SB 9A currently in rebuild mode.
I have it disassembled, and all parts are now painted.
Waiting for the paint to cure, then will reassemble.
Rustoleum 3700 Industrial series, Grey Primer, and Navy Grey paint, they recommend 10 days to fully cure.

Ken in Waynesville, NC


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Jun 14, 2012)

snwcmpr said:


> I introduced myself a few weeks ago.
> But, here I will say I have a 1941 SB 9A currently in rebuild mode.
> I have it disassembled, and all parts are now painted.
> Waiting for the paint to cure, then will reassemble.
> ...




Let me be the first to congratulate you the best lathe ever built (Yeah I have a 1947 9A) and to chastise you for not including pictures!!!!!


----------



## snwcmpr (Jun 14, 2012)

2 pictures attached.
Just not much to see, it is disassembled.
Ken


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 14, 2012)

That works!  We are a pretty easy lot to please.  :biggrin:  Looks like it was in pretty fair shape to start with.  Run in to any problems or things that needed to be fixed/replaced?

-Ron


----------



## snwcmpr (Jun 15, 2012)

ScrapMetal said:


> That works!  We are a pretty easy lot to please.  :biggrin:  Looks like it was in pretty fair shape to start with.  Run in to any problems or things that needed to be fixed/replaced?
> 
> -Ron



Yeah.
I had to drill out 2 taper pins.
A lot of gits are missing.
One of 4 felt retainers missing.
I ordered the bushings for the gearbox and spindle, but they don't need replacing.

Now, I am just going through the gearbox to assemble it.
No hurry, got lots of stuff around the cabin to do, too.

I want to find a metal desk for a bench.

Gotta go,
Ken in NC


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you have the manual that is offered on Ebay?  When I redid mine it was invaluable.

It will look great when done!

I used regular old rustoleum from lowes and it is holding up decently.


----------



## snwcmpr (Jun 15, 2012)

sic semper tyrannis said:


> Do you have the manual that is offered on Ebay?  When I redid mine it was invaluable.
> 
> It will look great when done!
> 
> I used regular old rustoleum from lowes and it is holding up decently.




Yeah and all the felts that came with it.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 15, 2012)

Look It's a kit:lmao:  Most of my stuff is in kit form


----------



## snwcmpr (Jun 16, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Look It's a kit:lmao:  Most of my stuff is in kit form



What do you mean?


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Jun 16, 2012)

snwcmpr said:


> What do you mean?



He means that it is all disassembled like a model kit...and that his stuff is all taken apart.

And he finds it extremely amusing....


----------



## snwcmpr (Nov 22, 2012)

Update 11-22-2012

I have an old desk, Steelcase from the '60's.
I secured it with caulk and sticky tape to my concrete floor.
I have all parts painted.
All components are assembled .. gearbox, apron, saddle, tailstock, motor and mount, & headstock.
I have the lathe bed and motor mount holes drilled.
I loosely mounted these items with the leather belt and turned it on for a few minutes at a time several times .... WAHOOOO!!!

Now, I have to put a drip pan I got from an auto parts store on the desk, drill the holes, and remount lathe bed for shimming.

I am slowly coming around to having a working machine.

Ken in NC

P.S. Been a while since I logged in, had trouble with the site & my computer, thanks to Tony for solving the problem.

Maybe I can get a decent picture of the progress soon.


----------



## rw1 (Nov 22, 2012)

snwcmpr said:


> Update 11-22-2012
> 
> I have an old desk, Steelcase from the '60's.
> I secured it with caulk and sticky tape to my concrete floor.
> ...



That puppy is going to look Sweet!  Great find on a vintage metal desk.....give us lots of pics -- details!!

Congrats on a great project!!


----------



## snwcmpr (Nov 22, 2012)

Here is one picture, the bed is getting last minute paint touch up.
Ken


----------



## Jerry457 (Nov 22, 2012)

Great work on stripping off old paint and grease. Makes it easier to assembly and find missing pieces. eBAY has alot of parts which is a reason I went with a South Bend Lathe - tons of parts are around plus South Bend has parts as well. You have to give them part number but you might be surprised as to what they might have. When I get back to office, I will reply back to thread with website of another South Bend users group which has schematics of various machines with part numbers.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking good! be sure to post pics as you get it painted and reassembled.


----------



## snwcmpr (Nov 26, 2012)

I have an update as of today.
I got a turnbuckle rod from latheman (Thank you).
I got an email about how to set the jamb nuts (Thank you).
I finished the assembly today.
Still need to fine tune, tighten, bolt and level, and ensure oil in the right places.
But, it feeds and threads, and all the gears turn.
I have all 12 speeds working, too.
The color is really just grey, must be the camera set on florescent.

It may be clunky, but it's mine. My wife's father had it since possibly 1962, it is a 1941.

Ken in NC


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats! Looks great, use and enjoy!


----------



## FastPauly (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks great....nice job!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## snwcmpr (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a few more pictures giving some more details.
I got a pan at an auto parts store, cut it lengthwise, and sealed it with RTV silicone.
I think the rest is self-explanatory to this group. If not, ask away.
It won't win any contests, but it works.
I have the taper, using the method in HTRL down to .0002-.0003 over 2 inches. Maybe improve it later if i need to.
Thanks for letting me share.
Ken in NC


----------



## JeremySCook (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks really good!  Still trying to figure mine out - I've got it somewhat functional, but it's got a long way to go to look like yours!


----------



## snwcmpr (Dec 9, 2012)

What can 'we' do to help?
Ken


----------



## JeremySCook (Dec 9, 2012)

snwcmpr said:


> What can 'we' do to help?
> Ken



Well thanks for the offer!  

Mostly I think I'll just have to use it more, but I've got it running on a 120vac motor - replaced the 3 phase one, and haven't been able to get the 'reverse' working.  It hasn't been a problem so far, but anyone have experience with this?


----------



## snwcmpr (Dec 10, 2012)

JeremySCook said:


> .... haven't been able to get the 'reverse' working.


That is a wiring issue (obviously). Not trying to be rude.
I would say take a few very detailed pictures of the wiring at the motor and the connection box, of you have one.
Maybe even start a new thread with that as the topic. That way, later it will help someone else with the same problem.

Ken


----------



## rw1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like you've got some good basic tooling and ready to roll.  Very nice!

I see you cut the pan in the back.....why did you cut it...  did you insert a middle section to make it deeper front to back?


----------



## snwcmpr (Dec 10, 2012)

Good eye.
I cut it because it was too long (wide), it would have been right in the middle of the motor mount.
I cut it lengthwise all the way across, then cut the border (edge) about 6 inches, then stuck it under the front piece then sealed it.
Ken


----------



## JeremySCook (Dec 16, 2012)

snwcmpr said:


> That is a wiring issue (obviously). Not trying to be rude.
> I would say take a few very detailed pictures of the wiring at the motor and the connection box, of you have one.
> Maybe even start a new thread with that as the topic. That way, later it will help someone else with the same problem.
> 
> Ken



Right, wiring!  I think there has been a thread here or maybe elsewhere about it, but it's been a fairly low priority for me.  I'll try to get some more pics when I have some time.  I did orignally have to reverse the rotation, but I'm not quite sure how the switch works.


----------

